# Suche neuen DSL-Provider



## DaRealMC (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe leider einige Probleme mit meinem jetzigen Provider (1und1).

Bis vor einiger Zeit war ich in einem Adresspool, der absolut keine Probleme machte. Seit etwa 2 Monaten habe ich den Telekom-Adresspool 91.10.x.x
Dieser wird von Cogent (3. Größter Carrier der Welt) extrem ausgebremst (Latenz von 750ms bis hin zu Packetloss).
1und1 will mir keinen anderen Adresspool geben, ohne dass ich einen neuen Vertag auf 3 oder 4DSL abschließe. Das wäre nicht das Problem, spare ich noch ein paar Euro.
ABER: es gibt bei diesen Paketen kein Fastpath. Als Spieler ein absolutes No-GO!
Auf die Frage, was er mir denn als Lösung vorschlage, wenn die beiden ("damit leben" und "auf 4DSL wechseln") nicht in Frage kommen, kam immer nur ein "Das ist Ihr Problem, kann ich nichts machen"

Naja... jetzt suche ich einen neuen Provider... weg von dem Saftladen.
Zur Telekom kann ich auch nicht - selbst wenn ich wollte - die sind ja der Ausgangspunkt der Probleme mit dem shyce Routing.

Kennt ihr GUTE Provider, die
- Fastpath (ich will u.A. an der Leitung spielen)
- keine Telekom-IP-Adresse / keinerlei Restriktionen
- mehr als 2mbit down (habe jetzt eine 6000er Leitung auf 3000 limitiert)
- ~450kbit up
- Flatrate
- In einem kleinen Kaff im Raum Unterfranken verfügbar


----------



## Bismark (10. November 2007)

hi,
ich wohne zwar nicht dort, aber wie wäre es mit Alice.


----------

